
Are We Engineers? - luu
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3018ABlET1Y
======
nayuki
This talks about the same topic: Lone Star Ruby Conference 2010: "Real
Software Engineering" by Glenn Vanderburg:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NP9AIUT9nos](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NP9AIUT9nos)

